# Eurotunnel booking you can't use?



## GMJ (Apr 10, 2021)

I just got off the phone with Eurotunnel. I made a booking with them last August to go to Spain in January. This obviously didn't happen so in December last year I changed it to May this year. This also is not going to happen. So I rang them to see if they could extend the ticket.

They did better than that!

They have given me a voucher for the full value which means I only have to book prior to 09/04/22 to redeem it (not actually travel but just book). Originally I booked using Tesco vouchers too.

So if you have a booking that you cant use or would lapse, give them a shout. Also if you ring them on 01303 282061 the phone call is free too.


----------



## Jo001 (Apr 10, 2021)

I've had to change bookings a few times due to illnesses. I've always found them to be very helpful and accommodating. Excellent service.


----------



## REC (Apr 10, 2021)

Me too! We had to cancel or rearrange several trips due to Dave's various surgeries, and they were always really helpful and pleasant. Once you have booked it can be changed for another twelve months, so I suppose the voucher starts the twelve month period again..good customer service! We just changed our return to UK booking by a further week....cost us a grand total of £1! So not profiteering either!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 10, 2021)

We have had to change our booking a couple of times, we now have a voucher instead, we too have always found them to be very helpful


----------



## Trotter (Apr 10, 2021)

Always helpful. I hope I can have a similar experience with DFDS.
That reminds me. It might be an idea to contact them again.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes I agree...I have never had an issue with them and always found their customer service to be spot on.

I guess its a people thing: the right approach usually gets the right response


----------



## Brockley (Apr 11, 2021)

Same with P&O and Brittany Ferries. Had a trip planned outgoing with one returning with the other, both have held them open.


----------



## carol (Apr 12, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I just got off the phone with Eurotunnel. I made a booking with them last August to go to Spain in January. This obviously didn't happen so in December last year I changed it to May this year. This also is not going to happen. So I rang them to see if they could extend the ticket.
> 
> They did better than that!
> 
> ...


Yes, they did the same for me too - very helpful.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 12, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Always helpful. I hope I can have a similar experience with DFDS.
> That reminds me. It might be an idea to contact them again.


Sent an email last night. Today’s reply states that, at the moment, delayed bookings must be booked by the 15th September *2022. *And travel before 30 September *2022.* The bold type is because I had to check twice. My booking has to be done by C&CC. Nil desperandum, init


----------

